# Kunming, China - The city of Eternal Spring ~_~



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Kunming holds its own style, and Kunming is not a copy of Beijing or Shanghai, it is Kunming;  





















Ok, more Kunming Impression;
































when the city lamps illumine the world;


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

not a good weather day.


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

thanks, carry_a_torch.
Kunming is more beautiful by its mountain and lake.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Kunming Northern Urban Area;








































I like this water-roof design;


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

There are flowers everywhere in Kunming, the city of ' Flower sea'


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

carry_a_torch, please keep this thread updated at your convenience. your photos & collections are very unique. thanks a lot.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Kunming, daily city vision (an unique angle);
(from Kunming Metro Times, 都市时报)









































^ Remind my childhood, we didn't have that colorful clothes around 1980s, but we share the happiness of classmate & schoolmate.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

to be continued...


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

see more...


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Kunming on youtube;


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

carry_a_torch, where are you?


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Today is somewhat humid but Springish in NY, thinking about my family and friends in Kunming...


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Kunming more...


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Love it!


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Some City Sculptures;


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

That looks like a very nice city.


----------



## mateo2k6 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wow, such a nice city!


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)




----------

